#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2014:
*
*NIT Allahabad is popularly known as Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology.
*
*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT :* 1961 

*CONVERTED TO NIT :* 2002

*Connectivity:*
Nearest Airport : Bamrauli Air Force Base, Allahabad
Distance from Airport : 15km
Nearest Railway Station : Allahabad Junction Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 13km


*College Ranking*:
Among all NITs: 4th
In the Outlook India Top Engineering Colleges of 2014 : 18
In ET Now-Economic Times of 2013 : 1 in Institutes of North India

*MODE OF ADMISSION :* JEE (MAIN), 


*COURSES OFFERED : * 
Bio-Technology
Chemical Engineering
Civil Engineering
Computer Science & Engineering
Electrical Engineering
Electronics & Communication Engineering
Information Technology
Mechanical Engineering
Production & Industrial Engineering




*Cutoff of 2013:
*
*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Bio Technology* 
GE        HOME STATE            19950
GE        OTHER STATE           22217
GE        OTHER STATE           640595
OBC     HOME STATE             34406
OBC     OTHER STATE           37685
SC        HOME STATE             93893
SC        OTHER STATE          145928
ST        HOME STATE            345016
ST        OTHER STATE          209515

*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cut off for Chemical Engineering \ Technology*
GE       HOME STATE            11424
GE       OTHER STATE           11932
GE       OTHER STATE           398569
OBC     HOME STATE            18941
OBC    OTHER STATE            23486
SC       HOME STATE             53130
SC       OTHER STATE           104188
ST        HOME STATE            219644
ST        OTHER STATE           97811

*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cut off for Civil Engineering*
GE       HOME STATE             9386
GE       OTHER STATE           10011
GE       HOME STATE            173592                                              
OBC    HOME STATE             16291
OBC    OTHER STATE            15741
OBC    OTHER STATE            163817
SC       HOME STATE             42621
SC       OTHER STATE            58140
SC       HOME STATE             730723
ST        HOME STATE            192865
ST        OTHER STATE            58888


*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Computer Science & Engineering*
GE        HOME STATE             4366
GE        OTHER STATE            3411
GE        HOME STATE             28699
GE        OTHER STATE           122433
OBC      HOME STATE            11958
 OBC     HOME STATE            114455
OBC      OTHER STATE           169663
SC         HOME STATE            37801
SC        OTHERSTATE             53441
SC        HOMESTATE              621400
ST        HOMESTATE              126158
ST        OTHERSTATE             89873


*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Electronics & Communication Engineering*
GE       HOME STATE               6725
GE       OTHER STATE              5149
GE       HOME STATE               29156
GE       OTHER STATE             128221
OBC    HOME STATE               15669
OBC    OTHER STATE              12888
OBC    HOME STATE               231214
SC       HOME STATE               51183
SC       OTHER STATE             59145
ST        HOME STATE             180631
ST        OTHER STATE             93785

*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Electrical Engineering*
GE        HOME STATE             7315
GE        OTHER STATE            6037
GE        HOME STATE             157191
OBC     HOME STATE              13294
OBC     OTHER STATE             11704
OBC     HOME STATE              260958
OBC     OTHER STATE             99446
SC       HOME STATE              43262
SC       OTHER STATE            48109
ST        HOME STATE             177167
ST        OTHER STATE             78544


*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Information Technology*
GE       HOME STATE                8910
GE       OTHER STATE               8806
GE       OTHER STATE              173746
OBC    HOME STATE                19063
OBC    OTHER STATE               20304
OBC    HOME STATE                376246
SC       HOME STATE               67251
SC       OTHER STATE              82014
ST        HOME STATE              257822
ST        OTHER STATE            140982

Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Mechanical Engineering
GE       HOME STATE               6183
GE       OTHER STATE              5335
GE       HOME STATE               123803
GE       OTHER STATE             107017
OBC    HOME STATE               12259
OBC    OTHER STATE              10942
OBC    HOME STATE               205744
SC       HOME STATE              40202
SC       OTHER STATE             47202
ST        HOME STATE             186838
ST        OTHER STATE            73090


*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Production & Industrial Engineering*
GE       HOME STATE              15116
GE       OTHER STATE             17167
GE       HOME STATE              397570
OBC    HOME STATE               26837
OBC    OTHER STATE              28507
SC       HOME STATE              88415
SC       OTHER STATE            126118
ST        HOME STATE             191124
ST        OTHER STATE            189673

* Fee Structure*
Programme                                                  Admission             Fee for  Hosteller    Mess Fee      Fee dayscholar
B.Tech. I Semester                                      All Categories            25,651/-               13000/-          24,276/- 
B.Tech. III  Semester(normal round)               General/OBC             14,002/-               13000/-         12,627/- 
B.Tech. III Semester(spot round)                   General/OBC               4,092/-               13000/-           2,717/- 
B.Tech. III Semester(normal round)                SC/ST                      24,002/-               13000/-          22,627/- 
B.Tech. III Semeste(spot round)                    SC/ST                        9,002/-               13000/-            7,627/- 
B.Tech. V Semester(normal round)               All categories             23,851/-               13000/-          22,,476/- 
B.Tech. VII Semester                                  All categories             23,551/-               13000/-          22,176/- 

*
Placement 2013* 
Branch Eligible                         Candidates    Place      Average CTC(in lakh)           Max CTC(in lakhs)
Biotechnology                              15                8                  3.74                                     6
Chemical Engineering                   34               17                 4.22                                     5.5
Civil Engineering                           61               48                 4.23                                     9.85
Computer Sc & Engineering         130             114                 8.12                                     20
Electrical Engineering                   61               49                 6.56                                     14
Electronics & Com Eng              118               90                  5.80                                    14.00
Information Technology                72               56                  7.47                                     18
Mechanical Engineering               92               79                  5.70                                     14.00
Production & Ind Engi                  32               24                  5.01                                      9
M.Tech(All)                                347             150                  4.5                                       14
MCA                                           70              56                  5.04                                      57
MBA                                           77              34                  3.9                                        5.2

*
CAMPUS FACILITIES* : 
         Library
         Banking
         Canteen
         Computer Center
         Executive Development Centre
         Health Centre
         Hostels
         IEEE Chapter
         IGNOU
         Nodal Centre
         Post Office





  Similar Threads: NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Vel Tech Rangrajan Dr. Sagunthala R&D Institute of Science & Technology(VELTECH),btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

